# I need Hydraulic fluid specs for my Long 2460 tractor



## Rayroy63 (Sep 26, 2019)

My father gave me his Long before he passed. I'd also love a copy of the owners manual with PP maintenance up keep.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's some reading material for you.
Take a look here, as it will give you a link to the service manual.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/long-2460-dtc.34070/
It will take you here....
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/service-manual-360-460-510.23282/
Lots of resources for the Operators Manual, and I would surely get one. They seem to be under $30.00, so well worth the investment.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We have a manual for the 2360, and a part from the horse power, I think they are pretty similar tractors.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/3/5831-long-2360.html
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/3/5832-long-2460.html

You can find the manual here.
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/long-2360-owners-manual.21/


----------



## Rayroy63 (Sep 26, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Here's some reading material for you.
> Take a look here, as it will give you a link to the service manual.
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/long-2460-dtc.34070/
> It will take you here....
> ...


Thanks, I'm looking forward to working with my tractor and taking care of it.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

You can use run of the mill UTF (Universal Tractor Fluid). Everyone has a different opinion, but generally, if you're in a colder climate you want a good multi-grade synthetic so that your hydraulics work when it's below freezing. If you're in a warm climate, you can get away with a cheaper fluid.

Whereabouts are you located?


----------

